# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF  ATF 12.12 - MOST WANTED EMMCS - April-23-2015

## mohamed73

*Release Date:* *April 23, 2015 Firmware Version Required :* *11.0.10 or 11.0.12 ATF Box USB Driver Required:* *2.10.0.0 - Windows 7/8/8.1 (32-bit and 64-bit) ATF Box USB Driver Required:* *2.8.30.0 - Windows XP (32-bit and 64-bit) * *You need to download this exe via the AUTO-UPDATE SERVER*  *ATF 12.12*  We are proud to present to you *VPXO* and *VMXO* eMMC Firmware Update Support for some of the MOST WANTED eMMCs in the MARKET!!!  You can now REPAIR TOTALLY DEAD EMMCS using Provided NAND RE Test Points.   *ATF Plus - eMMC Tool 3.5 (PRO)* *--> EMMC Firmware Update + NAND RE Test Points Added for:*  *------> V3W00M - KMV3W000LM-B310 - (VMX0 CONTROLLER) First In The World*  *------> S5XKMB - KMS5X000KM-B313 - (VPX0 CONTROLLER) First In The World*  *------> MAG2GA - KLMAG2GE4A-A001 - First In The World*  *------>* *M8G1WA - KLM8G1WE4A-A001 - First In The World*  *--> Massively Improved Samsung eMMC Firmware Update Procedure*   *More info for totally dead eMMC Here:* *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*   *V3W00M -* *KMV3W000LM-B310* *<--- This is eMMC Type D PINOUT* *S5XKMB -* *KMS5X000KM-B313* *<--- This is eMMC Type E PINOUT* *MAG2GA - KLMAG2GE4A-A001 <--- This is eMMC Type F PINOUT* *M8G1WA -* *KLM8G1WE4A-A001* *<--- This is eMMC Type F PINOUT*  ** We Apologize for the "UGLY" Watermark on our NEW PINOUTS... But Team *Z*ero keeps copy pasting our eMMC Solutions and our eMMC Pictures ;P **   *You can download eMMC Factory NAND Pinouts AND eMMC Fimrwares by clicking "UPDATE IMPORTANT FILES" in your ATF Software as well.*  *eMMC Factory Pinouts will be saved here:* *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\eMMC\eMMC_TP\*  *eMMC Firmware will be saved here:* *C:\AdvanceBox Turbo Flasher\eMMC\Firmware\ * 
B.R.
X-Shadow   *P.S. If you need ATF To support a specific eMMC, please post here:* الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

متابعة صاروخية ياغالي

----------


## kojyy

بو على دينامو المنتدى تسلم يا بوب

----------


## djoma

الله احفضك اخي بو علي

----------

